# My favorite Peanut Cookies



## Terryk (Mar 10, 2010)

*My favorite Peanut Butter Cookies*







This was the first thing i ever learned to make but every one i know loves them!
And always remember to operate an oven at your own risk!

-1 cup of sugar
-1 cup of peanut butter
-1 or 2 eggs (1 large or 2 small, your choice)

1: Preheat oven to 375
2: stir all ingredients together
3: Roll into small balls, stick them on a pan and leave a little room for them to expand
4: Only requires 10 minutes to finish
5: take out, turn oven off, let cookies cool for about 20 minutes on tabletop
6: enjoy!

If you want the crosshatching on the top of your cookies
just take a fork and lay it on top while its cooling.

This is the easiest recipe i know! hope you like them


----------



## Anon (Mar 10, 2010)

i tried it, and it tasted awesome
they are really sweet, and easy to make


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 10, 2010)

think you can use almond b utter or other nut butters ?


----------



## bigdaddy3k (Mar 10, 2010)

Anon said:


> i tried it, and it tasted awesome
> they are really sweet, and easy to make


 
How could you try it?! The original post is twenty minutes before yours? Do you have the magical stove from "My Cousin Vinnie"?


----------



## JamesS (Mar 10, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> How could you try it?! The original post is twenty minutes before yours? Do you have the magical stove from "My Cousin Vinnie"?



Giving  them the benefit of the doubt, Anon could have tried it before it was posted.  I have. That's pretty much the classic flourless peanut butter cookie recipe.


----------



## froggythefrog (Mar 10, 2010)

bigdaddy3k said:


> How could you try it?! The original post is twenty minutes before yours? Do you have the magical stove from "My Cousin Vinnie"?



For a very short time, I would post recipes on a recipes site and the thing that made me sad is people would give my recipes very high ratings right away, which made me feel like they must not have actually tried it.  (And I honestly doubted I made 5 star recipes every time.) 

However, this is the ubiquitous flourless peanut butter cookie, as a previous poster stated.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 10, 2010)

well i did make this one. just had four. started with two but so good had more. i did line cookie sheet with foil. i criss crossed with a sugar dipped fork before baking not after. mine took 13 min. they need to sit for about five min. before removing from foil. 

easy, quick and great. think french vanilla ice cream and these cookies. good enough for guests. thanks for recipe.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 10, 2010)

MostlyWater said:


> think you can use almond b utter or other nut butters ?


 


would be interested in opinions on this my self. don't think hazel nut spread would work. any ideas, anyone?


----------

